# Closing Leads



## LittleRican (Feb 12, 2020)

Since our job titles are not really defined I was wondering what do you do on a nightly basis or what is expected of you nightly. Also how many closing experts do you have under you??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 12, 2020)

Closing team
					

What do the closing teams look like at your stores.. hours, rolls, responsibilities, TL routines TM routines etc expectations etc etc




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## copycopy (Feb 14, 2020)

We usually just recover the building. Zone and reshop. Sometimes help with residual push. I have 13 GM TMs who report directly to me.
We remerch as needed. I have helped set sales planners. Basically do what is needed. 
As Closing Lead I usually end up jumping into OPU or flex also as needed.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Feb 26, 2020)

copycopy said:


> We usually just recover the building. Zone and reshop. Sometimes help with residual push. I have 13 GM TMs who report directly to me.
> We remerch as needed. I have helped set sales planners. Basically do what is needed.
> As Closing Lead I usually end up jumping into OPU or flex also as needed.




This is essentially how my store functions as well.  We are basically equivalent to the closers in baseball.  We come in, we assess where everything is at from during the day.  Prioritize what needs to be completed and then deploy TM's to the areas in the most need.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 27, 2020)

High foot traffic AA volume store with high return volume here, my focus is almost exclusively service and recovery; zone and reshop (and fulfillment). We’ll fill endcaps from the home location if it’s out there or I’ll communicate the outs to the GM leads. I’ll jump into fulfillment if necessary to keep their metrics green. If morningside doesn’t finish, they finish tomorrow. We get way too much guest traffic for zones completed more than 2-3 hours before close to maintain brand by closing time.


----------



## copycopy (Mar 20, 2020)

This 9pm closing is amazingly valuable to my team. We are getting so much done. 
I guess it's one way to look at it in a positive light


----------

